# Feeling Hyperthyroid after total thyroidectomy



## chrissyh13 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hello, I had a total thyroidectomy on February 4th 2016, so I am a little over 3 weeks post op. The reason I decided to have surgery was because I had a multinodular goiter and was having trouble swallowing. Prior to surgery I was on 75mcg of synthroid and after surgery started on 137mcg. Right after surgery I had a increased heart rate and blood pressure, and have never had these problems before. I hope this is only temporary and will go away with time. I was expecting to feel hypo after surgery. Other than this I had no issues, no calcium issues, no voice issues, and the scar is healing up great. I had a follow up appointment last week with my endocrinologist and he prescribed me propranolol to help decrease the heart rate, but I did not like it because it made me anxious and I could not sleep. These are my most recent lab results, TSH 0.41 and free T4 1.40. I have attached a copy of my pathology report. Any comments or advice would be appreciated. I have a post- op appointment with the surgeon on March 7th. I have also attached a copy of my pathology report as well.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Please post the ranges for each of those lab results.

A lot of us feel hyper after surgery--sometimes the thyroid dumps out all of its remaining hormones into the body while it's being manhandled by the surgeon. Mine did it--I actually didn't start my replacement meds for almost two weeks after surgery because I felt so hyper afterwards.


----------



## chrissyh13 (Feb 28, 2016)

TSH Range: 0.34-5.60

FREE T4 Range: .60-1.60


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you happen to know what your thyroid labs were like before your surgery?


----------



## chrissyh13 (Feb 28, 2016)

The last time I was tested before my surgery was 9/6/15, and at that time my TSH was 0.27, but at that time I felt Hypo.

They did not test anything else at that time.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think your most immediate goal would be to get a free t3 test. I feel fine with my free t4 around 1.4 but I know there are a lot of people who feel hyper. Usually, their free t3 is low, so its kinda a hyper/hypo thing at the same time.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Free T-4 and Free T-3 should be run at every lab post op to properly dial in replacement doses. Keep a log and note how you feel.

I for one feel hyper when my FT-4 is approaching 3/4 range or above and you are just over 3/4 of the range.

Now... when you have your FT-3, it should be closer to 3/4 of range.

Having both tested will confirm you are converting properly.


----------



## chrissyh13 (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks for all of the responses. Does anybody know how long thyroid hormone stays in the body after surgery?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It depends on the person and your activity level, but there shouldn't be residual thyroid hormone after three to four weeks.


----------



## thyguy (Mar 31, 2016)

Lovlkn said:


> Free T-4 and Free T-3 should be run at every lab post op to properly dial in replacement doses. Keep a log and note how you feel.
> 
> I for one feel hyper when my FT-4 is approaching 3/4 range or above and you are just over 3/4 of the range.
> 
> ...


Do you need your levels to be almost spot on to what the optimal level FOR YOU is? And how do you figure out what level exactly you need to be at?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

thyguy said:


> Do you need your levels to be almost spot on to what the optimal level FOR YOU is? And how do you figure out what level exactly you need to be at?


1/2-3/4 of the Free's ranges are a good start ing point. Everyone is different, this is more of a general guide. You need to dose until 'you" feel your best.

Until I approached 3/4 of ranges for both FT-4 and FT-3 I did not feel well. Alot of posters on this board have the same view.


----------

